# Doubt in the morph



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi!


Few months ago, I bought a pair of tinctorius cobalt. Recently, i heard one male calling. My doubt is in the morph of him, cause I think that maybe instead a pair of cobalt, i bought a nominat male and a cobalt female. Please help me to find the morph of the male. Look at his toes, their color is blue, and not white or ligth blue like the other cobalt that i see..
(the male is the smaller one, the one that appears in the last photos)

Sorry about the photos, but my camera is horrible.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

They both appear to be cobalts... there can be variation within a morph. Not all cobalts are exactly the same, just like how there are different striping variations within the Nominal leucomelas morph.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Looks like a pair of cobalts to me also. Males may tend to have a lightening on the tips of toes.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

They look fine to me. Where did you buy them? What did the breeder say? Or did they come from a pet shop?

You can't really pin down many morphs by comparing photos. That's one of the good reasons (and there are many) for purchasing your frogs from a responsible breeder that you can trust. They will know the source of their frogs and what they are supplying to you.

Add to that of course, you'll be able to have more faith in the care that was given to the breeding stock and the froglets while they were growing out. Also, you'll find in most cases pet shops will charge more for the frogs even after you consider shipping charges.

They look like nice healthy frogs, good luck.

Deb


----------



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for your answers. I bought them in Terribilis.net, a dendrobate's specialized pet store in Spain (I'm from Portugal, but i read this forum a lot because I think that here have a lot of experient people and very good information about dendrobates

They told me that the pair is a cobalt one, but since i'm not so informed about the morphs and the way that we can differentiate them, i decided to ask here about the morph of mine dendros.

Thanks again


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thats EXACTLY what both my cobalts look like. No worries!


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

sry to break off subject but on that site they had a morpth of vents called caramel? whats the reality of this morpth?
Terribilis - Animales exoticos


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

driftfc said:


> sry to break off subject but on that site they had a morpth of vents called caramel? whats the reality of this morpth?
> Terribilis - Animales exoticos


Thats vent has a mutated skin pigmentation. Not sure what it is, doesn't seem to be albino though. I really, really hope they aren't breeding frogs like these together to get more of them...


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

driftfc said:


> sry to break off subject but on that site they had a morpth of vents called caramel? whats the reality of this morpth?
> Terribilis - Animales exoticos


Looks like an albino.


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

That was my initial thought too but for how cheap they are selling them and the fact they must have an abundancie of them, they really can't be albinos


----------



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

I really don't know what is the caramel morph. I can send them an email asking, but the ones that can read spanish will see that the terribilis guys say that these frog have a deficiency of a skin pigment that do not allow the produce of the black color on the skin.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Tony said:


> Looks like an albino.


They used to be fairly readily available here in the states too. It's some pigment mutation(not even going to guess) of R. ventrimaculata from French Guyana.

There are still some people around here with them [but not me].


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, 
They were much more common in the U.S. 6+ years ago. We used to have a pair. I would call them albino or amelanistic.
Definitely some neat little frogs.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Mitch said:


> Thats vent has a mutated skin pigmentation. Not sure what it is, doesn't seem to be albino though.* I really, really hope they aren't breeding frogs like these together to get more of them...*


Just to clarify, that depends... If the breeding pair(s) they're selling froglets from is/was unrelated, or even F1/F2, it shouldn't be an issue... line breeding refers to the repeated breedings of the future generations back into the same bottle-necked gene pool. 

For example, if you started with a pair and bred for x generations, while continuing to breed each new generation to itself (without introducing new genes to the bloodline) just to get that amelanistic trait.. that's where you'll eventually run into problems.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

They were called lutino at one time. I think it's similar to amel or is amel w/out red eyes or something like that.


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

I have 6 cobalts (or will in about 2 days) and there are varieties in the whole bunch, and they are all from the same clutch. High yellow, low yellow, touch of orange on their heads. the parents have barely any yellow on them. 

Nice looking pair.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice looking frogs ! I beelieve they are both Cobalt.... but Im not so sure of the pair. teh one you call the male has a female body shape and has fairly small toepads for a male


Todd


----------



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

i'm sure that the small one is a male, because I heard him calling in the last week a few times. I'm quite inexperient in the breeding behavior, do you know some interest sites that I can read about it in tinctorius? Can I do something to stimulate the breeding behavior, like temperature increase or rain increase ?

Regards.


----------



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

Bad news for me, I heard the other dendrobate calling, what means that I have two males  And the worst is that today I saw them figthing. Should I separate them?

Best Regards, Pedro


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, wow...that sucks. Were they sold to you as a sexed pair?


----------



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

On the same petstore that I spoke last page, in Terribilis.net, yes they sold me as a sexed pair.. I got them since March, but just now they started to call.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

If they're showing aggression and fighting, I'd separate them. Sorry to hear that you spent all that money and time on a sexed pair only to find out that they're males. That's a real bummer!

Does anyone know what the "norm" is when this happens? Do breeders usually exchange frogs for you when this happens? Or are you s.o.l.???


----------



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

Here in Portugal I know just a few people with dendrobates (This is a small country, and only in the past 5 years this hobby have growing up) and the ones that I know don't have cobalts, but in Spain I know some people that maybe are interested in exchange with me.

I will separate them, just for safety


Thanks for your answers 

Best regards, Pedro


----------

